# Free Mesa OS impulses (God's Cab IR Pack)



## Signals

http://signalsaudio.com/free/Gods_Cab_1.1.zip



Free.
 303 Mesa OS IRs (5 presence levels per mic position, 4 mic positions, 3 distances, rooms, stereo room, etc.)
Axe-FX ready .syx files.
 44.1, 48, and 96 khz sample rates.
 2 versions of most IRs, one mid-range boosted by a TS pedal prior to the power amp, one regular (TS IRs can help low-tuned guitars sit in a mix).
 Detailed manual (I definitely recommend reading it, it clarifies the TS IRs)
 All IRs truncated to 1024 samples (except rooms).
New in version 1.1:


SM7b IRs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thank you sir


----------



## toiletstand

sweet man. thanks


----------



## ang3

awesome gonna try em out later
thnx!


----------



## Deadnightshade

Each forumite owns you a blowjob.Thanks!!!


----------



## Taylor2

I was the 'friend' in this case.
These are solid cabs gents.

Hope you like!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Will definitely give these a shot on a mix! Thanks!


----------



## Customisbetter

Lovely. Will be testin these out today.


----------



## WidekMusic

Best Mesa impulses i've ever heard, great job, thank you!


----------



## TheSilentWater

Sweet, very charitable of you! Much respect.


----------



## Taylor2

WidekMusic said:


> Best Mesa impulses i've ever heard, great job, thank you!


 
Wow! Glad you like them!


----------



## theclap

Going to compare this to a sperimental mesa impulse when I get the chance later. Real pumped. Thanks for this guys, we can always use moar impulses. Gotta Catchem All!


----------



## Verity

Will send these to my guitarist! Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## DVRP

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TMM

Do you happen to have .wav versions of the impulses for us non-Axe owners?


----------



## S-O

TMM said:


> Do you happen to have .wav versions of the impulses for us non-Axe owners?



The zip should have 44.1, 48, and 96 kHz wavs of each.


----------



## Andromalia

Will try those on the axefx tomorrow, cheers !


----------



## Icecold

Thanks, brosef!


----------



## Tree

Best.first.post.ever


----------



## Signals

Tree said:


> Best.first.post.ever



The SM7b IRs are almost done, so I'm thinking my third post will make my first post look like child's play!


----------



## aiur55

Awesome stuff. Will give it a try later. Thanks for contributing it!


----------



## Signals

Thanks for all the feedback everyone! 

I updated it to 1.1, which has the SM7b IRs in it! 

They took a lot less time to make then I thought they would, haha. Check the first post for the download link.


----------



## Hourglass1117

best.3rd.post.ever!

although it seems to me your sever is down for the moment so I will just have to wait. 

In the mean time: 
here's a pretty sick tone I was able to get using the TSE X30 and God's Cab!
Ambient Idea by Barren Branches on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Edit: Looks like my internet just crapped out for a second, that's all. Hooray for 1.1!


----------



## MacTown09

Woah this is the best set of impulses I have ever used. Hands down.


----------



## Wookieslayer

wow! thank you so much! will try these tomorrow


----------



## AlucardXIX

I will definitely be using these at some point. Tried them out last night, I dig them. Some of the cone imps sound really full for my tone, but I still like my Redwire impulses more


----------



## Taylor2

Glad you guys like them!


----------



## Prydogga

Definitely going to get these going tomorrow, would love to get a new set of good impulses!


----------



## Signals

Hourglass1117 said:


> best.3rd.post.ever!
> In the mean time:
> here's a pretty sick tone I was able to get using the TSE X30 and God's Cab!
> Ambient Idea by Barren Branches on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Man, that's awesome! Did you use any of the TS IRs? Because you really nailed the mid-range. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Hourglass1117

Signals said:


> Man, that's awesome! Did you use any of the TS IRs? Because you really nailed the mid-range. Awesome stuff!



Yes, I did!

Let's see here...I have a 57 TS 1 inch cap + 57 TS 2 inch edge on the left guitar and the 57 TS 1 inch cap + 57 TS grill edge on the right guitar. I also used the m3_room_3 on both guitars, so 3 impulses per guitar. I probably could have figured out some better mixes of impulses, but I quickly picked these two for a good base. I have yet to try those sm7b ones though! 

I seem to have changed my soundcloud account link and that messed up the link in my previous post, so it's here if anyone else is trying to listen to it:
Ambient Idea (Teaser) by Barren Branches on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Signals

Hourglass1117 said:


> Yes, I did!
> 
> Let's see here...I have a 57 TS 1 inch cap + 57 TS 2 inch edge on the left guitar and the 57 TS 1 inch cap + 57 TS grill edge on the right guitar. I also used the m3_room_3 on both guitars, so 3 impulses per guitar. I probably could have figured out some better mixes of impulses, but I quickly picked these two for a good base. I have yet to try those sm7b ones though! http://soundcloud.com/barrenbranches/ambient-idea



I'm glad the TS IRs are useful! And the room ones! It might surprise you to know that room_3 isn't even in the same room as the cab, haha. 

I think the biggest difference you'll find with the SM7b mic is the extended low range. It also has a smoother high end around 4-6 khz. And yes, I am actually looking at frequency response charts of the IRs, not making this all up hahaha.


----------



## AlucardXIX

^ Now I have to re-download them because of the SM7b D:


----------



## Signals

AlucardXIX said:


> ^ Now I have to re-download them because of the SM7b D:



Worth it!


----------



## Hourglass1117

Signals said:


> Worth it!


----------



## xSyncope

so stoked to try these out, can't wait to get home


----------



## Signals




----------



## AlucardXIX

I want that amp head D:

....badly


----------



## Tree

I want that Neumann badly!


----------



## Signals

AlucardXIX said:


> I want that amp head D:
> 
> ....badly



I got it for $700 CDN, money well spent! It's honestly sooooo awesome. Sooooo awesome. 



Tree said:


> I want that Neumann badly!



I'm almost afraid to touch it! The shock-mount it came with alone has a $500 price tag still on it. :|


----------



## Hourglass1117

Best.7th.post.ever!

I'm gonna fall behind if you update this often!


----------



## ChuckLee

Thanks a lot man!!!


----------



## JPhoenix19

I just downloaded your 1.1 set. I can't wait to try them out, along with the 1.2's when they come out!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Signals said:


> I got it for $700 CDN, money well spent! It's honestly sooooo awesome. Sooooo awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost afraid to touch it! The shock-mount it came with alone has a $500 price tag still on it. :|



I just switched from Pod Farm to Revalver...and the 6505+ in there is GODLY.

Going to mess with the regular 6505 as well and see how that sounds. Which impulse do you think works best with the 6505+ for a thick, yet defined tone (read: not djent)


----------



## Signals

AlucardXIX said:


> I just switched from Pod Farm to Revalver...and the 6505+ in there is GODLY.
> 
> Going to mess with the regular 6505 as well and see how that sounds. Which impulse do you think works best with the 6505+ for a thick, yet defined tone (read: not djent)



Well, the first step for that kinda tone is thick strings. I'm literally using (and this is no joke) 0.14's - 0.68's on my regular 6 string electric guitar, tuned to E standard. It sounds awesome, no warbley-ness. You might not need to go that crazy with your strings to get the kinda tone you're looking for, but thicker strings will help. 

If you're already using heavy strings, Using the sm7b IRs to get more low-mids will give a larger feeling tone, might want to start with something like Sm7b_1_inch_pres_2 and go from there. If you need more definition try moving the mic forward, to make it "bigger" move it back to 2 inches... also blending in a room mic will help, as well as possibly adding a condenser (m3). 

When I get a chance to release 1.3 next week you will have a lot more flexibility for blending room and distance mics. For example, both the AKG C414 and U87 will have all presence 5 levels at 1, 2 and 4 feet (and TS versions) and the U87 has two room positions with all 5 presence levels (and TS versions), so you'll really be able to dial in some depth and size.

On that subject, I can't even describe how the u87 sounds. It's like audio-butter. The c414 is pretty gnarly too! 

I'll text Taylor and get him to post his take, he loves his guitar tones!


----------



## Taylor2

Personally, I find that the TS impulses are the ones that do the thick metal tone the best.
SM57 or SM7, no room impulses would probably be the way to go.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Signals said:


> Well, the first step for that kinda tone is thick strings. I'm literally using (and this is no joke) 0.14's - 0.68's on my regular 6 string electric guitar, tuned to E standard. It sounds awesome, no warbley-ness. You might not need to go that crazy with your strings to get the kinda tone you're looking for, but thicker strings will help.
> 
> If you're already using heavy strings, Using the sm7b IRs to get more low-mids will give a larger feeling tone, might want to start with something like Sm7b_1_inch_pres_2 and go from there. If you need more definition try moving the mic forward, to make it "bigger" move it back to 2 inches... also blending in a room mic will help, as well as possibly adding a condenser (m3).
> 
> When I get a chance to release 1.3 next week you will have a lot more flexibility for blending room and distance mics. For example, both the AKG C414 and U87 will have all presence 5 levels at 1, 2 and 4 feet (and TS versions) and the U87 has two room positions with all 5 presence levels (and TS versions), so you'll really be able to dial in some depth and size.
> 
> On that subject, I can't even describe how the u87 sounds. It's like audio-butter. The c414 is pretty gnarly too!
> 
> I'll text Taylor and get him to post his take, he loves his guitar tones!



I tend to use decently light strings, just personal preference (more technical stuff with thick strings = death to my fingers)

I forget which one I loaded up in Revalver, maybe one of the 57 imps, but it sounded killer. 

I might try mixing in some room mics.


----------



## TheSilentWater

Oh Jesus, I thought the first set was killer; I didn't realise you'd be updating this soon! These are by far the best free impulses I've ever heard. Serious props to you guys.


----------



## mayx

Thank you, great IR's!


----------



## Signals

AlucardXIX said:


> I tend to use decently light strings, just personal preference (more technical stuff with thick strings = death to my fingers)
> 
> I forget which one I loaded up in Revalver, maybe one of the 57 imps, but it sounded killer.
> 
> I might try mixing in some room mics.



It's totally worth just gradually gauging your strings up in size. It will make a big difference. Less wavering notes, everything has better sustain, more clarity, etc.

I think blending one of the IRs that are a foot or two away will help fill out the spectrum for a big tone. I'd probably try something like a TS grill IR and a non-TS 2 feet IR blended, or vice versa. Typically with metal room mics are pretty rare, as the guitars are usually as "in your face" as possible, so any room mics should be blended pretty low.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Still not got around to trying these yet...


----------



## DVRP

Signals said:


> Well, the first step for that kinda tone is thick strings. I'm literally using (and this is no joke) 0.14's - 0.68's on my regular 6 string electric guitar, tuned to E standard. It sounds awesome, no warbley-ness. You might not need to go that crazy with your strings to get the kinda tone you're looking for, but thicker strings will help.



THIS. I know alot of people hate thick strings, but they play such a big part in tone. Thick strings ftw.


----------



## Signals

DVRP said:


> THIS. I know alot of people hate thick strings, but they play such a big part in tone. Thick strings ftw.



Absolutely. Totally under-appreciated. I'd rather play a $400 guitar with thick strings than a les paul with slinkys haha.


----------



## Andromalia

I second the thick strings idea. I play with 52s for Eb and it's way better than 48s or such, didn't feel the need to go to 60 or such though.
Don't forget you will maybe have to change picks, too, my tortex 88s are fine for Eb in 52s but you definitely hear too much scrape with my 58s in B. For those I resorted to good ol' Dunlop Nylons and it's much better.


----------



## in-pursuit

I use a 2mm solid agate pick with 46s


----------



## Handbanana

in-pursuit said:


> I use a 2mm solid agate pick with 46s



lol wtf, might as well use a frisbee.


----------



## in-pursuit

Handbanana said:


> lol wtf, might as well use a frisbee.



that's how i do my sweeps. fyi i used some gods cabs action on my track a little further down the thread list if anyone wants to check out how bad you can make sweet impulses sound lol.


----------



## Signals

Andromalia said:


> I second the thick strings idea. I play with 52s for Eb and it's way better than 48s or such, didn't feel the need to go to 60 or such though.



The reason for the thicker strings is to avoid the transients having a sharper pitch. Even with a 56 on an low E string the transient is a tad sharp, on my guitar with a 68 for an E the transient is right in tune with the sustain. Also it's better low action because the strings barely move - you'll get no fret buzz.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I just cant stand strings that are super tense. Seeing as I play a lot of faster, more technical stuff, the lighter strings and lower tension really feel my fingers from hating me at the end of the day.


----------



## -Nolly-

These IRs are great! I'm using them on a client's mix, here's a sample if anyone's interested:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Kemilon - GoHM sample.mp3

I'm using a couple blended together - both No TS, both SM57, one grill-> cap, the other 1" edge. The preamp tone is Axe-FX, Rectifier model with no boost.


----------



## Customisbetter

Sounds solid Nolly.


----------



## Signals

-Nolly- said:


> These IRs are great! I'm using them on a client's mix, here's a sample if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Kemilon - GoHM sample.mp3
> 
> I'm using a couple blended together - both No TS, both SM57, one grill-> cap, the other 1" edge. The preamp tone is Axe-FX, Rectifier model with no boost.



I dig! Nice mix. I have a project I'm using these IRs for as well, I'll throw it up here when it's a bit more polished.


----------



## Signals

​ 

http://signalsaudio.com/free/Gods_Cab_1.2.zip
​


----------



## AlucardXIX

Now I have to try these out :|

Thanks man!


----------



## xSyncope

sweet, thanks again bro


----------



## S-O

What are some ideas for the next mics? MD421 please!


----------



## Signals

S-O said:


> What are some ideas for the next mics? MD421 please!



I'd love to do more, but Ive already spent $180 buying voxengo deconvolver and renting the u87, c414 and nt5. Ive received a grand total of $12 in donations, so I pretty much just can't afford to do a md421 for a bit.


----------



## S-O

Well, next time I have money, donations shall be forth coming. Though, money is hard to come by. Everyone seems to expect work in exchange. Crazy world.


----------



## Signals

S-O said:


> Well, next time I have money, donations shall be forth coming. Though, money is hard to come by. Everyone seems to expect work in exchange. Crazy world.



I'll make you a deal. I found I can rent a MD421-II for $9 a day, so if I get $9 more of donations I'll make a set of it for ya!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Considering the 421 is probably my new favorite Redwirez mic to use, I may throw some donations your way


----------



## DVRP

Still have yet to try these out...I must get on that.


----------



## Signals

I guess I'll do an MD421 and a e609 for the next version!


----------



## Signals

SignalsAudio.com | Free Stuff

New in 1.3:



Sennheiser MD421 IRs
(any moderator feel free to make this post the first post of the thread!)
​


----------



## theo

you guys are the best, definitely donating next pay day


----------



## AlucardXIX

Now this I cannot wait to try 

I do believe I'll donate at this point...Just need to get off of playing Portal 2 :|


----------



## Leec

Looking forward to trying these out. Very cool of you, dude.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I wish I could get my cab up to you so you could make IR's with it. That, or if you had access to a 4x12 with G12K-100's.

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## BWalter123

Uh so I am technologically handicapped. I have heard about impulses all the time and I have no clue what you do with them. Could someone please post step by step how I use them and what they are, because they sound badass. Oh, and I use Podfarm 2.0 via Reaper to record, so is it possible to even use them?


----------



## Signals

Firstly you need to find out how to bypass cabinet emulation in podfarm. On my pod xt I think you went into the cabinet select and there was an off option. Then, after the podfarm plugin add an instance of the Reaverb plug in. Change it to 100% wet, 0% dry. Click add --> file, and then browse for one of the gods cab .wav files. I would choose a room (like u87 room 1 pres 2) since those will most obviously demonstrate it's working correctly. You should hear your pod farm tone being played through a Mesa OS cab, but through the perspective of a room mic. If that all works, change it to an sm57 grill IR and rock out. It's all experimentation from there. Also, in the provided manual there is some additional documentation that may clarify.


----------



## Customisbetter

BWalter123 said:


> Uh so I am technologically handicapped. I have heard about impulses all the time and I have no clue what you do with them. Could someone please post step by step how I use them and what they are, because they sound badass. Oh, and I use Podfarm 2.0 via Reaper to record, so is it possible to even use them?



there is a sticky in the Recording section discussing how to use them .


----------



## AlucardXIX

421 Grill Edge Presence 2 with TS. I think I may have found my 7 string impulse


----------



## Signals

AlucardXIX said:


> 421 Grill Edge Presence 2 with TS. I think I may have found my 7 string impulse



Post some samples!! Do the MD421 IRs live up to your expectations? Pretty interesting mic. In my opinion it's shoddily built and wickedly over-priced, but if it sounds good that's all that matters, hahah.

From my experience the presence 2 IRs are the "ideal" ones to be using. They have the presence knob on the 6505+ set to 8, which is where I always end up setting it when I run guitars through it for re-amping, etc. It seems the most balanced to me. The presence 3 IRs have the 6505+ presence knob set to nine, which is the highest I ever set the presence. Beyond that it becomes to fizzy for me. So I tend to avoid using pres_4 and pres_5 IRs, except maybe for rooms and special fx.

I see a lot of people using the presence 4 or 5 IRs which is pretty extreme and potentially fizzy. If those IRs sound the best, you should probably turn the treble and presence on your amp head sim up and try to get it down to using a 1, 2 or 3 IR for best results. Obviously there are no rules and you can use what you want, but pres_2 IRs generally will best reflect the true balance of your amp head settings.

Another tip is don't run a tube screamer plug before the TS impulses, or LePou's Legion plug-in (it has a built in TS I believe). However, you might want to try a tube screamer plug-in before using the non-TS impulses to tighten them up.


----------



## Signals

JPhoenix19 said:


> I wish I could get my cab up to you so you could make IR's with it. That, or if you had access to a 4x12 with G12K-100's.
> 
> Thanks and keep up the great work!



I have access to tonnes of great gear, the problem is the cost of renting the microphones is not even close to being offset by donations. Total cost of this whole project so far is about $180 (mic rentals, buying voxengo deconvolver, etc), total donations is literally $12 total from two people, haha.


----------



## Andromalia

Do you have access to a MF280 cab ? That would make me donate for sure and be something not as run of the mill as a mesa cab impulse. (Yours are good, no problem, issue is, you have so many mesa and 1960 impulses around few people are going to get interested)


----------



## AlucardXIX

Here's the clip. Still tweaking tones (Revalver is a bit harder to get a suitable tone in than you'd think) and I switched from the Edge mic to the Cap mic. Seems to be a bit more defined.

7 string Revalver Clip 2 by AlucardXIX on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Signals

Andromalia said:


> Do you have access to a MF280 cab ? That would make me donate for sure and be something not as run of the mill as a mesa cab impulse. (Yours are good, no problem, issue is, you have so many mesa and 1960 impulses around few people are going to get interested)



I think you're probably right, however we're talking 40+ hours of work to find out, haha. If I recuperate my costs I'll definitely look at some more exotic cabs. 

Someone did just donate $25 though, which is awesome!


----------



## Enselmis

I tried a couple of the 57 impulses the other day. Engl Invader 100 direct in and then through LAConvolver. Guitar is Carvin DC727 all walnut with Rebel Yells. 

Impulse Test by Robert_H on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Customisbetter

Signals said:


> I think you're probably right, however we're talking 40+ hours of work to find out, haha. If I recuperate my costs I'll definitely look at some more exotic cabs.
> 
> Someone did just donate $25 though, which is awesome!




I guess some people love impulses.


----------



## TMM

Aw man, MD421 IRs, thank you so much! Currently my favorite mic, so I'm very happy to see this. I'll try them out in my next mix.


----------



## Signals

Let me know if this is useful.


----------



## DVRP

Excellent video!


----------



## theo

I like the hats


----------



## niffnoff

theo said:


> I like the hats



I wasn't the only easily amused one then


----------



## theo

Definitely not. they made the video at least twice as good IMHO


----------



## niffnoff

Haha I think it was cause of how casual it was,
Either way I love the way these impulses sound, thanks for the vid


----------



## Signals

I'm working on some pre-pro for a local band, and I'm using God's Cab for all of it. Programmed drums.

This is pretty early on - Not even done all the tracking yet. I'll post updates as it gets refined.

Mesa Dual Rec Roadster --> Weber Mass 200 attenuator --> Weber Mass 200 line out --> mixer --> gods cab (all SM7B irs in edge position right now).

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6627888/Gods_cab_FTW_test_1.mp3


----------



## tuttermuts

I just wanted to give out a !!!HUGE THANKS!!! to the guy who made this!
U rock so much it's marble!


----------



## Signals

Anyone want me to add Off-axis 57 IRs to god's cab?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

cant wait to try these out!!!


----------



## niffnoff

Signals said:


> Anyone want me to add Off-axis 57 IRs to god's cab?



You're to kind :3


----------



## Antenna

Hell yeah I can't get enough of these IR's!


----------



## baptizedinblood

Awesome, loving these IR's. Thanks a ton dude!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Can someone send me these? The site appears to be down.


----------



## breadtruck

I agree can someone re-upload because the site is down


----------



## trig

breadtruck said:


> I agree can someone re-upload because the site is down



+1


----------



## Purelojik

look for gods cab 1.3 its the newer ones. and i love em.


----------



## Nialzzz

the website is still down buddy, any chance you could put up a direct link to the files?

or anyone for that matter?


----------



## Purelojik

pm your email and i'll set up a share folder on dropbox. its weird the sites down. their awesome cabs.


----------



## xeonblade

Well, the site is down. Would anyone mind uploading those to mediafire or something?


----------



## Purelojik

Here you go dudes!

Gods_Cab_1.3.rar


----------



## MJS

Here's another, zipped: Gods_Cab_1.3.zip


----------



## xeonblade

Thank you very much guys


----------



## breadtruck

Thanks a bunch to both of you! And of course to the OP.

Edit: They sound great, just as expected!


----------



## Kykv

Website works fine at all 
http://www.signalsaudio.com/free/Signals_Gods_Cab_1.3.zip


----------



## Signals

KykuPL said:


> Website works fine at all
> http://www.signalsaudio.com/free/Signals_Gods_Cab_1.3.zip



Sorry about the down-time, I forgot to pay the bill for my website hosting, haha.


----------



## Razzy

Signals said:


> Sorry about the down-time, I forgot to pay the bill for my website hosting, haha.



LOL, I have customers that forget to do this, and then they call me like, "WHY IS OUR WEBSITE DOWN!?!"


----------

